# Driving theory test



## ruby_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to book my theory test, how do i do that? Also, is there any preparation material you can reccommend?


----------



## ruby_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Theory test*

I want to book my theory test, how do i do that? Also, is there any preparation material you can reccommend?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Which country are you in?


----------



## ruby_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I live in UK

Mod edit: posting from an Indian IP


----------



## jack_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,
You can book your theory test online, on telephone and I even heard it through post also. You just need to call the DSA or go on their website.
As for material, lots of books / CDs are available in the market. You can choose whatever suits you. Just make sure they are updated and have official DSA questions.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Uk test is done through the DSA website.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Motoringtransactions/DG_066356

The above link will take you to the page where you can book both theory and practical tests. 

As for bit advice. best I can give you is search google for practice theory test and do everyone you can find. You will find that the questions are mostly the same (at least they were for me).


----------



## Farida77777 (Nov 3, 2009)

i do this test


----------

